# Fenix HL20 and LED Lenser H7?



## Kjell (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi! I have been looking for headlamps. And both Fenix HL20 and LED Lenser H7 costs about the same, and they both got a good lightning beam. I've also been looking Petzl, but I'm afraid the lumen are a bit low when the price is that high?

What I like about the LED Lenser H7 is specially the focus, and it looks like the functionality/quality is good. The battery lifetime and the lumen is also great.

What I like about the Fenix HL20 is that the battery is a AA, which is the same as my flashlight (Fenix LD20), then I could just bring with me one type of battery, and use them on both lights. This have a diffuser lens, and I know it lights up you face and isn't that great, but I've been told that with modifications you can reduce the glare.

I wounder what you guys think, or if you got a headlamp that is driven by AA batteries, and that has focus, and that has minimum 60 lumen. I don't wont to spend more money then these costs. The dream would be to have the LED Lenser H7 with 2 x AA, instead of 3 x AAA. But I think the headlamps that got 3 or 4 x AA is a bit hardcore headlamps, and a bit heavy and unnecessary to my use.

I'll use the lamp to everything from everyday use, to camping in the woods, to skiing. It's not that I'm camping in the woods or go skiing every week, but I want an all rounder.

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Kjell (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi again, I just want to add Zebralight H51 to the list of headlamps I consider buying. Actually the Zebralight H51 is maybe the the best alternative? It looks so perfect, so simple, so much quality, so few parts that could break, and you also got extra o-rings. Do you guys have any views on that. Thanks!


----------



## regulation (Feb 10, 2012)

If you don;t mind a two AA version headlamp, then wait for the Fenix HL30. some guys posted their new products on the shotshow on the flashlight board. or check their facebook.
The H51 sounds a little cost to me. and it depends on what you use your headlamp for.


----------



## subwoofer (Feb 10, 2012)

The H51 is excellent quality and performance with 200lm from a single AA and you can access the moon mode or high mode directly from off. I have this and love it.

Of the other two I would go with the Fenix as it runs on AA. The H7 needs you to carry three spare cells for one refresh of power instead of just one needed for either the H51 or HL20.


----------



## Kjell (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I'll go for the H51, but I wounder which battery I should go for. Is the Eneloop rechargeable the best choice for both Fenix LD20, and Zebralight H5? I want rechargeable batteries you see.


----------



## swan (Feb 13, 2012)

+1 on the H51-has the advantage of being used as a normal light when needed. My friend has the h51 and uses aa sanyo 2700mah, on high lasts about 75min vs my h31 [cr123] about 50 mins. The eneloops are 2000mah [h51 will run on high 60mins using these] but have the lowest self discharge rate which is handy if your leave it stored for long periods.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Eneloops. most reliable and durable option. no fuss, no muss, and will last for years.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 25, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a 4 AA headlamp?


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 25, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a 4 AA headlamp?>>

if you want _only_ 4 AA headlamp - see Fenix HP20. Nice , with bright hostspot, heavyweight headlamp, but with bad diffuser. 

I'm recommend think about Zebralight 's - more light output from same batteries, more efficiency, more options - cool or warm color, 1x AA , 1x 123 or 1x 18650 accum/battery.
Very lightweight and durable.

H51 / 51W for 1x AA, H600 / 600w for 1x 18650 . H501w for fully flood light.


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 10, 2012)

Just bought a H51. Thanks.


----------



## vēer (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats cool, will you come back and post your impression and can you add some beamshots too?
That would be nice !


----------



## electrothump (Mar 11, 2012)

I would have went with the H7. Zebralights are nowhere near as versatile as the H7.


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 15, 2012)

H7 runs 3AA. A bit big for campsite use. Does it have good throw?


----------



## lwknight (Mar 18, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> H7 runs 3AA. A bit big for campsite use. Does it have good throw?



You bet it does. It will light up objects at more than 100 meters.
I use mine professionally almost daily and it beats everything else we have tried hands down.
The area light mode is awesome too.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> H7 runs 3AA. A bit big for campsite use. Does it have good throw?



aspheric lights throw great when focused properly. nothing else compares for throw. the problem i've had with them is that the beam is usually less than 40 degrees wide even on full flood, so it's kind of narrow for a flood beam. and the flood beam is also usually hella ringy which bothers some people.

the beam angle on a light with a shallow reflector like a Zebra is usually about 80 degrees wide for the spill. that's wide enough to light up almost everything in front of you so that you're not having to constantly turn your head to point the beam where you're looking. that makes it better for campsites and hiking IMO.


----------



## Jelle-S (Nov 25, 2012)

Ive got the H7 and I really like it, battery life and adjustable focus are great, and cheap for what you get if you ask me, ohw and although not official but I dropped my H7 in the water and it still works! after drying/cleaning


----------

